# Ordered Our First Outback. A 27rsds! =)



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey everyone! I have been here reading all of your posts for some time now trying to decide if an Outback was a good choice for a TT. Well thanks to everything that I have read, we just bit the bullet and ordered a 2005 Outback 27RSDS with the Jasmine interior on Monday







. The only thing I can say is this is going to be a long long long 4 to 6 weeks







. This is our first new TT. Our current unit is a 96 Starcraft Starmaster popup 1224. That is 12â€™ closed and 24â€™ open. We had decided to buy something inexpensive for our first unit to see if camping life is for us. Well a year later, we decided that RVing is definitely our thing. So with this, we dished out the cash to literally stretch out in a bigger full sized TT.

I guess you can just add us to the family!









Chris


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the family!









That 27 rsds is a nice TT. Lots of room and the dedicated bedroom is nice!

BBB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chris

Congrats on the TT!!!!







and Welcome to Outbackers action

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the family Chris,
And congrats on the TT.
Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RU outcampin2?









Great to have you with us. Enjoy your new TT and your new "family." Outbackers, of course.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Chris! action


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris,

Welcome aboard.. Happy Camping..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great to see another outbacker









Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My dealer just got one in today and he let me peek at it







. I love the layout. Time to work the numbers. I also received a call from Lakeshore RV and I'm waiting for their number.







ITS HAGGLE TIME







.
Good luck with yours.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris and Kirk,

Congrats on the new Outback! The 27RS-DS is a sweet layout.
And welcome to the Outbackers family.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, don't tell your thinking of getting rid of the 26? Our numbers here were just starting to grow.....









Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Chris

Welcome to The Outback Family and congrats on your new TT sunny sunny 
And Happy Outbacking









Jim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

John,

Are you thinking you need an extra 1,000 pounds to make the towing experience more enjoyable with the 8.1 V8? You are giving up the quad bunks in the 26 RS and gaining another 3 feet of length!

Randy


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Chris

Welcome to the Outback family.

Amy action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations & Welcome to the Outbackers Chris & Kirk!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Congrats on becoming an Outbacker and one of the few who own the 27RSDS!

We upgraded 3 weeks ago from a 26RS to the 27RSDS and wow what a difference. I bought it at Lakeshore RV from John. They were awsome to deal with!

I towed it 320 miles back to Indy with my F-150 and could not notice much difference from the 26RS. We are taking it to Panama City Beach in 3 weeks and can't wait.

Happy Trails!


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome to the party...I just ordered our 29FBHS a week ago. You're right, it's going to be a long 4-6 weeks!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the family. action I get down to LA from time to time maybe we'll cross paths and share a campfire one day. sunny


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great to be welcomed by everyone!







For all of you others that have a 27RSDS, what did you pay for yours? We received a price of $19,000 including hitch, anti sway bars, equalizers, full propane tanks, and a brake controller. Basically just pack, hitch up, and your out camping. Do you think this is a pretty good price? I remember someone saying they paid a little over 17,000 for theirs but they didnâ€™t say if it included everything else.

Chris


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

uoutcampin2 said:


> Great to be welcomed by everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good price. The dealer I purchased my 2004 26RS from wanted about $19K without any optional equipment. I had purchased my 2004 26RS from them for $14,800 and I thought that was a good deal. But they would not move on the price on the 27RSDS so I purchased it from Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI.

I paid $16,869 and added the electric tongue jack and awning on the slide out for another $590. I already had my brake controller and hitch. I also got the two free tanks of propane.

Lakeshore RV was great to work with. They were very candid and honest during the purchasing process . They fixed some minor issues during PDI. Their service personnel were courteous and helpful.

Bryon


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My salesman wants $23400 for the 27rsds I'm waiting for a return call from Lakeshore then the numbers game will begin or its a road trip to Lakeshore.

John


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

This lakeshore RV must be some type of high volume dealership. The dealership that I am purchasing from is Steve's RV Steve's Rv which is about 5 miles from my house (just outside of New Orleans). He has a pretty small dealership so I think that is why he couldnâ€™t go any lower on the price. He is also pretty up front with everything and tells you like it is with no BS involved. I personally like this type of personality because I am that way. Like I say, if you donâ€™t want my honest opinion, donâ€™t ask me. I was lucky to have an outback dealer with a service department so close to me. The next dealer closest to me is about 160 miles away. Now granted I am willing to drive the 160 miles for a better deal but I have called all the dealers in a 3 state region and was getting around the same price. None of them beat Steveâ€™s price though. I think when the TT comes in, I will haggle with him just a little bit more and ask for the awning for the dinette slide and the electric tongue jack to be thrown in. Doesnâ€™t hurt to ask!







Another thing, I figured by me buying from him, I would build a good relationship with him from the start. I know I would give my own customers better and quicker service after the sale than ones that bought elsewhere. Well at least I hope he willâ€¦.

Chris


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

uoutcampin2 said:


> This lakeshore RV must be some type of high volume dealership. The dealership that I am purchasing from is Steve's RV Steve's Rv which is about 5 miles from my house (just outside of New Orleans). He has a pretty small dealership so I think that is why he couldnâ€™t go any lower on the price. He is also pretty up front with everything and tells you like it is with no BS involved. I personally like this type of personality because I am that way. Like I say, if you donâ€™t want my honest opinion, donâ€™t ask me. I was lucky to have an outback dealer with a service department so close to me. The next dealer closest to me is about 160 miles away. Now granted I am willing to drive the 160 miles for a better deal but I have called all the dealers in a 3 state region and was getting around the same price. None of them beat Steveâ€™s price though. I think when the TT comes in, I will haggle with him just a little bit more and ask for the awning for the dinette slide and the electric tongue jack to be thrown in. Doesnâ€™t hurt to ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would purchase it locally for that price also if I were you. You are getting the trailer for around 18,200 and that is a very fair price for this trailer. For me, I am not as far to Michigan as you so it was worth the trip for me. I am not worried about my local dealer providing the service. They get paid either way. I even told them I was buying from Lakeshore and they said they could not come down on the price but that they would be happy servicing it all the same.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lakeshore will sell them for 17900 + del







. But for that price will not take trades







. Now to find a home for a 26rs. Or weld them together to make a 61rsds and I could still tow it with the Avalanche 17000 gcvw







.What a mod that would make.

John


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Lakeshore will sell them for 17900 + del
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine 3 weeks ago when they had their $1,000 winter promotional discount. I was lucky enough to sell my 26RS through the "For Trade" forum on this site. I had 3 inquiries and sold it to one of the three.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hunter was great to deal with. Time to make my dealer squerm







.If he can come close the deals his.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, I'd offer him $18K, and see what he counters with. When I bought mine, I had figured in what it would cost to go out and pick up the unit at Lakeshore, and also what their delivery would cost (usually about a $1/mile), and came up with a price I would be willing to pay. The dealer in NJ actually beat that price by a bit, and I got a battery and two full propane tanks with the deal.

As it turns out, the NJ dealer is onlyl about 20 miles further away than the CT dealer was, and, it's easier to get to, as it is all highway.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim 
I was going to add the del. charge plus the tax I would have to pay if I didn't trade mine in(I hate RI







) that should work . If I can walk away with the new one for the same payment or less its a done deal. This would be rv number 4 from him I think he will do it. I"ll know later today after I see him. My other idea is if I do it today he can have mine on his lot for the next three weeks of their open house. After all everyone wants an Outback







and what a shame he has no used Outbacks since Paul's old 21rs sold









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Good Luck, John.

Tim


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I have an update for all. The Dealer just called and our 27RSDS is IN!!







We have an appointment for Wednesday the 6th to do the PDI and take her home if all goes well. I will be following that PDI list like a bible on Sunday.







Boy I will tell you, this has definitely been a long 6 weeks.

Chris


----------



## Dakotah Camper (Mar 23, 2005)

action

We purchased our new 27' RSDS last Monday and we are looking forward to picking it up on Monday. 
It's our forth TT and we liked it the first time we saw it at a local camper show.

I have really enjoyed the forum, our salesperson turned me on to it.
I have learned so much about Outbackâ€™s just by reading the posts.

Thanks,

Sorry no pictures yet.

Marty, Pat & Elizabeth
1996 Chev Tahoe
Equalizer hitch
Sioux Falls,SD
.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Marty on the new TT
And welcome to the group.
Don


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well all, yesterday was the day. Mama is home!







The six-week wait is over! We took delivery of our 27RSDS. For a while we thought we werenâ€™t going to take delivery because of the rain. The owner of the dealership was not very happy with that decision at all. I told him that I would not take delivery nor sign any paperwork unless I could follow my own PDI list and that I needed a dry environment to do this in without being rushed.







I asked if I could use one of his service bays in the garage and he said that he didnâ€™t have space available. Well at this point they decided to install my equalizer hitch and Prodigy controller on the TV. No sooner they finished, the rain completely stopped. So with this, Kirk and I grabbed our PDI checklist and got started. The dealership had already torn this unit apart to find any problems, so we did not find anything wrong. At that time, the only problem they found was the radio. They said that it would not work on AM. So they sent it back to Keystone and are waiting for a replacement to come in. When we got home, we found another problem that was not on the PDI list. I noticed that the front bedroom was freezing with the A/C on and the rest of the TT was warmer. So when I started to check, I noticed the air flow from the front vents were strong and it was definitely weaker in the back of the TT. I then felt cold air coming from the ANT crank on the ceiling, as well as the exhaust vent housing in the kitchen just behind the A/C unit. I guess Keystone forgot to tape up one of the seams in the ductwork. Hope this is an easy fix. The dealer is going to call us when he receives the new radio early next week, and they would take care of both items at that time. Kudos to Steveâ€™s RV.







These guys are definitely great! So far, we are very satisfied. Now MOD fever begins!







First on my list, the Quickie Flush! Me, Mama (the TT), on the driveway, Saturday morning with beautiful weather. Itâ€™s a date!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chris,

We just got back from our first trip with our 27RSDS on 4/2. You will love it. We took ours from Delaware to Florida, 2400 mile round trip, 2 adults, one 14 yo girl and a 5 yo boy. We had a blast...

Best of luck with the new camper and let me know if I can help with any info.

Gary


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Congrats! We also just took our first trip to Florida in our 27RSDS. We also had a blast. I am looking forward to the next trip.

Have fun with it!

Bryon


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I canâ€™t wait for our first trip as well.







I wanted to take a trip in it this weekend but I also wanted to get my Quickie Flush installed first. I had started about 9 this morning and was done by 11. All I have left is to put the belly back up. I am waiting for the sealant to dry so I can test for leaks. We were doing great with keeping the tank dry for me to have a pleasant install until a friend of mine stopped by to see it. Well his 6 year old daughter was inside while we were all outside when I heard, â€œMr. Chris, where is the toilet paper?â€







So I went in there and showed her where it was at, and I then asked her what she left behind for the toilet to eat and she so sweetly said #1 and #2.







Even though I was boiling inside after she said that all I could do was laugh.

Chris


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think I am going to add one to my 27RSDS. Can you give the the quick break down as to where the tanks are, what side do I want to go in on, how much of the belly pan to I have to take down, did you want to take you first trip to Smyrna, Delaware and install mine???? I let you camp in my back yard for free (only 15 amp service and water)!!!









Well it was worth a try.

Did you install one on the grey water take or just the black water tank.

Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well it really is not that bad. Everybody is saying that the gas line is a pain but on the 27RSDS it is not that bad. I donâ€™t know if it is that ours is on the door side where everyone else seems to have it on the slide/dump side. This is what I did.

1.	Start taking the bolts off the dump side first right by your dump valve handles. I found this lets the belly slide out from under the gas line so much easier. Then work your way to the front. 
2.	Now on the front I took both jacks off. Now they have only 2 bolts holding the belly up along the front, but to make it fun,







they are screwed in from the top. So you will have to get the corners down some so you can get your arm in there to get them out. You will also need to break off the foam insulation in the area to find the bolts.
3.	Now keep going around until you are at the first tire on the door side. I took all bolts off including the ones holding the gas line up. By now the belly is all down in the front and you will see the 2 black plastic tanks. The one to the front is the black and the one toward the back is the grey.
4.	I installed the sprayer just like PDX_DOUG did on his 28RSDS. Check here for his photos. Link

I only did the black tank. As far as the belly back up, I didnâ€™t do it yet do to a lack of help. It is almost impossible to get it back up right by yourself.

Hope this helps!







Let me know if you have any other questions.

Chris


----------

